# panoview - 360 degree cylindrical panorama viewer



## Samuel Venable (Feb 20, 2021)

360 degree cylindrical panorama viewer - can be used graphically or from the command line.




















						GitHub - time-killer-games/panoview: 360 degree cylindrical panorama viewer for the command line
					

360 degree cylindrical panorama viewer for the command line - GitHub - time-killer-games/panoview: 360 degree cylindrical panorama viewer for the command line




					github.com
				




Just thought I'd dump this in here for anyone who'd find this code useful.

Control the 3D camera angle with the mouse. Press escape to quit.


----------

